# Reflex Expression Pedal



## chimuelo (Sep 25, 2015)

Probably the most versatile Pedal w/ 128 presets recallable via MIDI around.

http://www.sourceaudio.net/downloads/product_docs/reflex_manual.pdf




http://www.sourceaudio.net/blog/post/source-audio-namm-countdown-2015-reflex-universal-expression-controller


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 23, 2017)

Finally bought this just to have CV Out to the Roland SE-02 VCF CV Input.

Anyone with advanced MIDI Controllers can easily modify Expression CC Signals, but this Expression Pedal even adds more than my Physis K4.
Folks with really great keybeds and graded action action have complained about a lack of controls for years. This is a perfect way to add precise control to a real time recording.
CC#7 + CC#11 simultaneously with separate start and stop points, separate curves are the most basic example.
Use a TRS Cable x 2 or just MIDI Into your Audio/MIDI Interface.

I like shortening a VCA Decay while boosting Resonance.
Or sweeping Cutoff while raising Sync Pitch for a super wah-wah, etc.

I could go on but if you are a guy with great action, another surface for knobs, etc. Check this out for real time recordings, focusing on saving editing time after the fact.

I'm using the first 2 of 3 outlets for MIDI CC#s and the 3rd for VCF CV In out the SE-02.
Far superior controlling Filter using CV over MIDI.
Dip switches allow TS, TRS, Mono Passive, or CV Options.

Really the most brilliant design I've ever seen.

Bought Source Audio Dual Expression along with the Source Audio Reflex.
Replacing 3 x pedals, with much cheaper build quality and far less functionality.


----------



## tack (Aug 23, 2017)

chimuelo said:


> I could go on but if you are a guy with great action


I have to admit that in recent times my action could be better.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 23, 2017)

the range seems a little short. is that so? 
i feel it can go from 1 to 127 in just a small knick of the foot.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2017)

I judged the Dual Expression first before getting the Reflex as it's the same build.
Works perfect for me and I'm a decades old FC7 / EV5 user.
Always used drawbar swells on a B3 Module and Volume for comparison.
I also stand when performing so I must make sure I can control full throw to treadle, an not that I'll use it but the wah-wah style switch for mute/unmute is easy to use too.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 24, 2017)

Here's how this Pedal would work for guys with a sustain only controller, or one limited to sustain, pitch bend/mod wheel.

There's 3 x Digital outputs that need no TRS Cable, just a single MIDI Out.
The software editor is pretty decent and allows not only MIDI Out and USB Simultaneosly, but which messages to be passed through, each with channel, CC# Bank and MIDI Prgm Chng, etc.
Plus still using CV Out to hardware synths.

So your controller can send messages that pass through Pedal to DAW or hardware via USB or MIDI or both.
I don't use it this way, but what a versatile piece of hardware.

Here's my way of adding controls.

Solaris MIDI Out into Physis K4 MIDI In.
Physis K4 MIDI Out into Reflex MIDI In.
Reflex MIDI Out into Audio/MIDI Interface MIDI In (Scope XITE-1 DSP Rack)
Audio/MIDI Interface MIDI Out into SE-02 MIDI In.
Reflex Exp 1/2 TRS Outs into Physis K4 Pedal inputs 6/7.
Reflex Exp 3 Dip Switch set to CV Out into SE-02 VCF CV In.

This means Solaris and Physis K4 access all hardware and software.
A total of 6 x CCs can be controlled, all on different channels, inverted curves, modified curves, LFOs generated from Pedal are also available and extensive.

When ever a preset from either Solaris or the K4 is sent, the Pedal recognizes 0-128.
But can generate a Bank # on MIDI Out of Pedal which is programmed using software editor.

This is an incredible Pedal.


----------

